# Water in van - damp electrics causing toilet pump problems?



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi

Unfortunately when travelling to the lake district at the weekend, a 20ltr water container in the storage area under the bed of our Adria Twin fell over - leaking approx half throughout the van. It seeped through from the rear, through the living area and into one of the cupboards and also into the battery compartment where the electrics are all connected.

Most of it has dried out, with no apparent long-lasting damage, but the only fault it may have caused is that when the electrics are on, even with the pump switch off, the Thetford cassette toilet seems to pump a very small trickle into the bowl - which we were unaware of until we came to empty the cassette and found about 1 inch of water in the cassette housing which had seeped through with the toilet 'flap' closed.

Could it be that due to water in the electrics that there is a small 'short-circuit' which is passing a low-voltage to the pump even when switched off?

I'm going to attempt to put a fan heater on for a few hours to get the battery compartment/electrics dry in the meantime, but any thoughts/ideas would be most welcome.

Cheers
Griff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

First thing is to disconnect the battery at the earth terminal, then do as you say leave it to dry out for a few days, leave a window open to stop it condensing on colder surfaces.

Store water in smaller containers, 4 ltr bottles are most convenient for us.

Kev.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Does you toilet have a seperate header tank or does it use the main water tank for flushing

Alan H


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi - it uses the main water tank. Even with the pump switched off (but the electrics on) it still dribbles out. Maybe the valve has stuck somewhere?? But I will say I'm a bit perplexed if the pump isn't on how it's coming through, as the flush outlet is higher than the water tank.. :?


----------



## fent (Jun 24, 2009)

*leccy probs*

dont worry,, most water leak/ ingres is cured with a good drying out period. any problems with the electrics will sort themselves unless its something more sinester...dry her out and forget about it... we live only once!!!ENJOY


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Agree Fent, but the problem is still there since the end of May - the problem it causes is that water seeps into the toilet bowl, then due to it sitting there for some time (overnight, say) it seeps through the 'flap' to the cassette and runs all over the top of the cassette and after a few hours the housing for the cassette is about 1/2 inch deep in water..... so can't just wait for it to dry out in the hope that it will cure itself.


----------



## fent (Jun 24, 2009)

*leak*

yeah .sorry griffly didnt quite read into the problem...seems to me it might be a problem with water levels,,, I E a ball cock adjastment or the equivilant in motor home lingo!!!cant help much but i hope you fix it soon ... good luck!!!


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
If your toilet uses the main water to flush it probably just has a solenoid valve for flushing and uses the main pump for pressure. do you get a lot more coming into the bowl when the pump is turned on rather than when it is turned off. Try turning the pump off and then letting the pressure go by opening a tap until the water stops running, then see if you are still getting water seeping into the bowl. Its certainly a strange fault, does the toilet flush normally?. I would guess that the solenoid valve is allowing water to seep past. You could try going onto the Dometic website, there's a lot if info on there if you can find it,
regards,
Chris


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Cheers Fent. Looks like I may get some tools out this weekend and become a toilet dismantling expert.....

Then get someone who knows what they're doing to put it back together


----------



## fent (Jun 24, 2009)

*toilet*

  yep!! head down the loo /// thinking Ill fix you,, normally does.. best of luck!! but remember.. diy makes the relationship work. close intimate touching brings the van alive!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi griffly16,

Firstly, identify the exact model of your toilet - on labels on both the fixed and the cassette parts.

Head to Thetford Support and choose, in turn, the Spare Parts breakdown for your specific model, and the repair instructions, again for your specific model, but choose the tasks which you are likely to need. (Tip, download the lot into a local folder, then you have them as and when you need them).

There is lots of information there, most of it with helpful pictures.

From your posts I would guess that there is a valve near to the pump which does not close properly. Cleaning is usually a good fix.

Don't use a spray oil such as WD40, you need a silicone based lubricant for toilet parts so that you do not harm the seals.

Best opf luck, may you soon have a toilet where the wet is only where intended.


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Found the answer in another thread:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-70339-0.html

Cheers
Griff


----------

